
Major hack of German politicians’ private data - seapunk
https://threader.app/thread/1081089419728306176
======
trw
>It will be thus very hard for journalists to determine what they do with the
data now. We must act responsibly, but we must also not forget that if we do
not report accurately on the info in the leaked data, others – right-wing
extremists – will do it.

So it's like some sort of competition to see who can manipulate first.

